# Top Tube Bag For Water?



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I have been considering ways to carry extra water on my Knolly Fugitive and saw the Apidura 1l Top Tube Bag. https://www.apidura.com/shop/expedition-top-tube-pack/

Do you think I could carry a soft water bottle on my top tube without it flopping around? This bottle would be mainly for the first 1/2 of the ride which is always climbing around here. In cooler weather I know it would be great for my jacket. Thanks.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

I think it will be too floppy. Bike packing or more intense?
Bikepacking - feed bag
More intense - frame bag


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Not what you asked for, but you can throw in a bladder.

https://www.jensonusa.com/Oveja-Negra-Half-Pack-Frame-Bag


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

If you're climbing and if the amount of water is small enough, it could work OK.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Top tube bags are notoriously floppy, even when they are empty. They are just not well supported. Like others have mentioned, you would probably be better off with a feed bag for a water bottle, a frame bag, if you don't already have one, stuffed with a camelbak, or strapping on extra bottle mounts to your fork. There is also the Bedrock Bags Honaker to add water to the underside of your down tube. 

Maybe if you post a picture of your setup we could better assist.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My Fugitive has no room for a frame bag and mounting anything to the fork legs is probably a bad idea. Rough, high speed descents are my favourite pass time.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Travis Bickle said:


> My Fugitive has no room for a frame bag and mounting anything to the fork legs is probably a bad idea. Rough, high speed descents are my favourite pass time.


100% agreed on the fork legs.

But au contraire on the frame bag. Think outside the box a little and realize that a bag made custom to fit your frame could easily fit a liter of water plus a tube, tools, pump, and snacks.

Easily.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Is there room to attach a bottle under the downtube?

I know this is not what you were asking for. Just a thought.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

kapusta said:


> Is there room to attach a bottle under the downtube?


Way too filthy to have a water bottle down there. I might look into a custom frame bag. Sounds like the best solution.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> Way too filthy to have a water bottle down there. I might look into a custom frame bag. Sounds like the best solution.


Yes, it can get pretty dirty.

What I have done in the past was run a bottle under the downtube, but not actually drink from it. I would unscrew the top and use it to refill a different bottle.

But a custom frame bag is way nicer for sure.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

kapusta said:


> Yes, it can get pretty dirty.
> 
> What I have done in the past was run a bottle under the downtube, but not actually drink from it. I would unscrew the top and use it to refill a different bottle.
> 
> But a custom frame bag is way nicer for sure.


That's what I did with my Heckler, and might have to on the Krampus because for some crazy reason, Surly skipped on adding cage capabilities on the seat tube.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

jcd46 said:


> That's what I did with my Heckler, and might have to on the Krampus because for some crazy reason, Surly skipped on adding cage capabilities on the seat tube.


 What? I have 33 braze ons on my Krampus. Go with something from 2 fish. Or zip tie a cage somewhere.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Travis Bickle said:


> Way too filthy to have a water bottle down there. I might look into a custom frame bag. Sounds like the best solution.


 Options for the back of the seat or using the top cap bolt are easy.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

leeboh said:


> What? I have 33 braze ons on my Krampus. Go with something from 2 fish. Or zip tie a cage somewhere.


I hear you, mine has 82 braze ons lol! just not on the seat tube. I could put cages on the fork, but don't like the idea. My Heckler had a cage in the down tube, and I dealt w/it ok.

I saw a hack buy a guy here w/hose clamps, but not very appealing.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Two fish has these nice straps with curved rubber things, they work. I usually go with a wrap of inner tube over the frame, 3 big zip ties cranked down, trim excess. I call it the rustic, frugal look.


----------



## geraldooka (Jul 3, 2012)

I've used these successfully:

https://www.bikeinn.com/bike/elite-...VRBh9Ch2xHA__EAQYASABEgIXGfD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Coupled with a cage like:

https://www.jensonusa.com/Lezyne-Flow-Cage


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Water weight up high will really contribute to wanting to tip over (if there is enough water weight). More challenging would be when the bladder is partially full and the water sloshes around. The weight in motion can easily throw off the balance.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

If folks are getting a floppy top tube bag, this is a neat solution...

https://forums.mtbr.com/bikepacking...ts-drj0n-gas-tank-bag-stabiliser-1067266.html


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Honestly if the weight of 1lb of water on a 30lb bike, with a 180lb rider is messing up your ride, then you need to ride more.

If you are just looking to add 1 bottle, then one of the stem cap mounts would be a good option. King Cage and Alpkit both make an option for that.
King Cage - Bicycle waterbottle cages handmade in Durango, CO
https://www.alpkit.com/products/love-mud-bheesty
Or you could attach a bottle cage to the back of your top tube








If you want 2 bottles, then use some feed bags mounted off the bars and stem. 








Long travel full squish bikes that you really slam around are tricky to add much capacity to without seriously risking damage or interference, but I think you've got some good options here.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

lentamentalisk said:


> Honestly if the weight of 1lb of water on a 30lb bike, with a 180lb rider is messing up your ride, then you need to ride more.


All due respect, if you think that a bottle mounted on your stem is worthy of consideration, then you're operating with a fundamentally lacking concept of the ways that a mountain bike can be ridden.

Showing a full rigid bike and a drop bar sort of reinforces this theory.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

mikesee said:


> All due respect, if you think that a bottle mounted on your stem is worthy of consideration, then you're operating with a fundamentally lacking concept of the ways that a mountain bike can be ridden.
> 
> Showing a full rigid bike and a drop bar sort of reinforces this theory.


Suggesting a feed bag on the bars renders his imagination on the ways a mountain bike can be ridden invalid? One could certainly husk* all the drops with a water bottle cinched properly in a feed bag.


----------



## lentamentalisk (Jul 21, 2015)

Ride what you brung. Brung what you ride.

I've ridden road bikes on mountain bike rides, fat bikes on road rides, deep aero wheels on my commute, and I even once saw a guy riding a bikeshare bike with a puppy in the front during a gravel race. You'll be fine.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Chippertheripper said:


> Suggesting a feed bag on the bars renders his imagination on the ways a mountain bike can be ridden invalid? One could certainly husk* all the drops with a water bottle cinched properly in a feed bag.


I'm not gonna speak for the OP, but I can't ride with feedbags next to my stem as my knees hit them when I climb standing, which I do frequently.


----------



## grubetown (Sep 22, 2013)

Any aversion to a hip bag?


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

mikesee said:


> I'm not gonna speak for the OP, but I can't ride with feedbags next to my stem as my knees hit them when I climb standing, which I do frequently.


interesting. I occasionally hit them on my gravel bike standing like that, but I can't recall doing it on the Scott. I'll test that out again.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I picked up a 1l Apidura and it will hold 700ml of water in a flexible bottle. Secure enough for the climbing portion of my rides. This will help out now that summer weather is here.









Sent from my SM-G935S using Tapatalk


----------

